# 1941 Schwinn colors



## halfatruck (Jun 16, 2011)

Anybody know what color combinations were offered in 1941, I have a Straightbar with no tank..........
Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 16, 2011)

maroon and cream, black and cream, blue and cream.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 16, 2011)

I have an odd DX with maroon, black trim and cream pinstripes. My favorite paint scheme on any bike ive owned. Its an oddball though.


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.....................


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 17, 2011)

There were more combos in 41 than those 3...http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_006.html


----------

